# Remis Rooflight



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I need to replace the gearbox innards - which appear to be made out of very poor chocolate - on my Vario-top rooflight. I can get hold of an overhaul kit easily enough, but I can't see how to split the gearbox to get at the mechanism.

Has anyone done this and can proffer advice?

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Roger,
The gearbox is held together by 2 screws, 1 at either end,and the gearbox is held in place by 4 screws, 2 either side.
Once you've removed the inner blind frame which incorporates the winder and undone all the above screws the housing will pull apart and expose the innerds,ie 2 cog wheels which drive the 2 drive wires( like big pipe cleaners) to the side elevating units. I know that it sounds complicated but it ain't really.the only thing you have to make sure of is that when you put the 2 drive wires back into the gearbox unit they are both of equal length and that the little location indents on the underside of the black outer casing locate with the corresponding nipple on the gearbox housing else when you wind the unit to close it one side pulls down more and the locking arm does'nt engage.If your in no big hurry to do the job, somewhere just somewhere i have the full picturial instructions that came with a unit i replaced that was given to me at Dusseldorf when i asked on the Remis stand, nice lad gave me a new gearbox FOC. 
Drop me a PM if you'd like it and i'll try and dig it out and copy it for you to anEmail

Regards Nigel


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Nigel,

Thanks very much, you have a PM.

Roger


----------



## j200 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Nigel
Could you send me a copy?
Jeff


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Not a problem Jeff, PM me your Email address and will supply.

Regards Nigel


----------

